# Early Wednesday at ML



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 21, 2022)

Few early bird pics


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 21, 2022)

THANKS FOR ALL TO PICTURES , LOTS OF GOOD STUFF IN BIKES AND PARTS


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 21, 2022)

This is my setup here, although I'll be remote. Feel free to stop by and grab anything you like and just shoot me a PayPal of what you think it's worth. Happy hunting!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 21, 2022)

I wish I was there! I wanted to get that blue indian!


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> This is my setup here, although I'll be remote. Feel free to stop by and grab anything you like and just shoot me a PayPal of what you think it's worth. Happy hunting!
> 
> View attachment 1699228



Glad to see you drove out.


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I wish I was there! I wanted to get that blue indian!



I think it was there in the spring too. I'm sure you could get a hold of the seller via the CABE.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 21, 2022)

catfish said:


> I think it was there in the spring too. I'm sure you could get a hold of the seller via the CABE.



I saw it at portland, so I'll probaly get it there. CABEr's name?


----------



## rstytnsp (Sep 21, 2022)

looks like nice weather


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 21, 2022)

Nice green Schwinn Tiger there as well. Looks like good weather so far.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 21, 2022)

Just started - stopped raining.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 21, 2022)

Which is the Indian? Repost pic


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 21, 2022)

I belive it is the blue bike in this picture. I last saw it at portland. I might remember it wrong, but I belive it's an indian.


----------



## stezell (Sep 21, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> View attachment 1699327
> I belive it is the blue bike in this picture. I last saw it at portland. I might remember it wrong, but I belive it's an indian.
> 
> View attachment 1699328



That should be Lawrence (larry)


----------



## COB (Sep 22, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I wish I was there! I wanted to get that blue indian!



This last picture was taken Thursday morning at Memory Lane. This bike was also at Portland. The first two pictures of it were taken there. I spoke with the owner at Portland but I cannot remember his name. He said that he had a store in I believe it was Newport News,VA. (Don't hold me to that, my memory ain't that good anymore...) He said the name of his store was The Old Bike Store or The Old Bike Shop, something like that. He had a lot of cool stuff!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 23, 2022)

COB said:


> This last picture was taken Thursday morning at Memory Lane. This bike was also at Portland. The first two pictures of it were taken there. I spoke with the owner at Portland but I cannot remember his name. He said that he had a store in I believe it was Newport News,VA. (Don't hold me to that, my memory ain't that good anymore...) He said the name of his store was The Old Bike Store or The Old Bike Shop, something like that. He had a lot of cool stuff!View attachment 1700089
> 
> View attachment 1700090
> 
> View attachment 1700088



Yeah! I saw it there. He has a lot of really neat stuff!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2022)

COB said:


> This last picture was taken Thursday morning at Memory Lane. This bike was also at Portland. The first two pictures of it were taken there. I spoke with the owner at Portland but I cannot remember his name. He said that he had a store in I believe it was Newport News,VA. (Don't hold me to that, my memory ain't that good anymore...) He said the name of his store was The Old Bike Store or The Old Bike Shop, something like that. He had a lot of cool stuff!View attachment 1700089
> 
> View attachment 1700090
> 
> View attachment 1700088



Lawrence Behry, ‭(571) 499-3918‬, Alexandria, VA


----------

